# Пластмассовые клапаны в правой



## bayanistka (26 Май 2012)

Друзья,
совсем недавно я купил у Баринова, прямо с фабрики, набор стандартных юпитеровских клапанов в правую. Взял 150 штук, немного с запасом (на всякий случай, т.к. ушки иногда обламыввются). Заплатил, конечно, прилично. Но дело не в этом.
Просто наткнулся на пласстмассовые клапана другой Московской фабрики (см. фото ниже). Послал запрос Евгению Иванычу. Он дал цену (оказалось- раза в три дешевле) и отписал, что именно его клапана в какой-то мере облегчают вес баяна и улучшают компрессию на выходе. Кто нибудь ставил такие? Действительно ли они будут покруче стандартных металлических? Идея заманчива. Не хотелось бы экспериментировать на своём баяне, т.к. отдирать их от рычагов наверное будет нелегко. Судя по всему, эти белые клапаны посажены не как обычно на резиновый ниппель или кембрик, а как-то интересно впаяны в рычаги. Или по другому как-то? Кто знает- поделитесь.


----------



## ze_go (26 Май 2012)

bayanistka писал:


> именно его клапана в какой-то мере облегчают вес баяна и улучшают компрессию на выходе.


легче? - ну на пару десятков грамм, в руках и почувствуешь, а насчёт компрессии - успех компрессии не в материале клапанов, а в регулировке точности соприкосновения клапанов с декой и в качестве лайки

bayanistka писал:


> эти белые клапаны посажены не как обычно на резиновый ниппель или кембрик, а как-то интересно впаяны в рычаги.


клапана вероятнее всего на воске или на клею, как у итальянцев


----------



## restavrator_m (26 Май 2012)

bayanistka писал:


> Не хотелось бы экспериментировать на своём баяне, т.к. отдирать их от рычагов наверное будет нелегко. Судя по всему, эти белые клапаны посажены не как обычно на резиновый ниппель или кембрик, а как-то интересно впаяны в рычаги.


 Согласен с *ze_go*, скорее всго они на клею. 

Я с таким видом клапанов тоже встеречался даже на некоторых старых немецких инструментах. Они конечно отлично держатся, но с последующим их ремонтом очень неудобно. Действительно их приходится отдирать от рычагов, по другому никак, а клей там такой, что с лёгкостью можно повредить и сам пластиковый клапан и рычаг держатель...


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (27 Май 2012)

bayanistka писал:


> Кто нибудь ставил такие? Действительно ли они будут покруче стандартных металлических?


Трудно представить, что пластмассовые будут круче, разве только легче. На своём баяне я бы не стал устанавливать пластмассовые.


----------



## bayanistka (27 Май 2012)

С весом понятно: 50 грамм больше или меньше- разница не велика.
Я только одного не могу понять, почему крупные производители язычковых струментов используют супердешёвые компоненты, сырьё и др. комплектующие детали на дорогих моделях?
Если вариант бюджетный- то пожалуйста- ставь хоть пенопласт в механику, но продавай при этом по соответствующей цене!

Но когда платишь по 300 000 руб. и больше, что-то мне не совсем понятно.
Мне кажется, что это просто надругательство и насмешка в пользу чьего-то кармана.
Пластиковые клапана, залоги, фанерные полукорпуса, и т.д...
За исключением поролона- он дешёвый, но на редкость практичный.

Не, я буду ставить алюминиевые. Это понятно. У пластмасса сам только вид что-то не внушает доверия, не говоря уж об остальном.


----------



## levsha34 (9 Июн 2012)

Друзья, подскажите, кто знает, что за типа Юпитер на фото выше. Вчера такой рассматривал со всех сторон. Мне показалось, что это как раз баян корейского производства( даже иероглифы на планках имеются) которые продаёт Гусаров Е. под маркой Юпитера. В плане звуковых характеристик... без комментариев, т.к. комментировать особо нечего. Кто точно знает происхождение этих инструментов проясните, пожалуйста. Кто там что делает, и что в них конкретно от фирмы Гусарова.


----------

